# How to check out computer hard drive....



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

for deleted files/internet sites, etc.

I have not checked out H's computer for a while and when I tried to do the free index dat analyzer that I was able to use last year it does not work properly anymore. How else can you scan a hard drive too see what was looked at, etc. online even though it was deleted...Please advise...thanks


----------



## daibai (Sep 10, 2013)

I am not a technical person but you can start with the history, usually under 'view' in the menu.

You can also check downloaded files or the trash. Also look at PDF under Adobe.

Hope this helps.


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

highwood said:


> for deleted files/internet sites, etc.
> 
> I have not checked out H's computer for a while and when I tried to do the free index dat analyzer that I was able to use last year it does not work properly anymore. How else can you scan a hard drive too see what was looked at, etc. online even though it was deleted...Please advise...thanks


If you have about $200 to spare, there are computer experts who can resurrect deleted files very well.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

I've used a couple of free recovery tools for deleted files (not for snooping but rather to get old pics off of a memory card when my saved versions were destroyed but works the same way on a hard drive). Google 'deleted file recovery free' and you'll get a lot of options. I think it was Pandora that I tried.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

highwood said:


> for deleted files/internet sites, etc.
> 
> I have not checked out H's computer for a while and when I tried to do the free index dat analyzer that I was able to use last year it does not work properly anymore. How else can you scan a hard drive too see what was looked at, etc. online even though it was deleted...Please advise...thanks


Hi,

What operating system is his computer using?


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

highwood said:


> for deleted files/internet sites, etc.
> 
> I have not checked out H's computer for a while and when I tried to do the free index dat analyzer that I was able to use last year it does not work properly anymore. How else can you scan a hard drive too see what was looked at, etc. online even though it was deleted...Please advise...thanks


If you are trying to recover deleted files the first thing you need to do is STOP USING THE COMPUTER. Every milisecond that drive writes could be valuable data being destroyed. 

My personal favorite way to scan for lost data is to use a program called active boot disk. 

You will need a usb to sata adapter they cost 30 bucks at your local electronics store. You will take the drive out of the computer and plug it up to a new computer using the adapter you just bought. PM me if you need more help. The recovery software you can use varies. First if the Drive is Western Digial they have a recovery program called REcuva . Seagate Drives have Data lifeguard. You will stick these cd's in the second computer with the hard drive from the first computer hooked to it via the usb adapter mentioned earlier.

Then you use the utiliy to scan the Hard drive and it usually will recover data and store it on the root directory of the recovery drive. The root directory is the directory you end up at when you first open the HD. In widows when you open the c:\ drive the window the pops up showing program files, users, and windows. IS the top directory.

You will open that directory and search through it. Best thing to do is group the files by type and size to make searching easier. If you go through my evidence gathering thread in my signature. There is a more through explanation of the process. Also I have done file recover for other members here.


----------

